# Ditch witch SK350 question



## Vunya (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a ditch witch 350, and I'm curious about the attachment style. Is it some kind of universal mount? I know bobcat's mini skid-steer has proprietary attachment mounting so all attachments have to be bobcat brand. Is this the case with the sk350 as well?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Contact the guy who started this post, 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f46/2...s-both-like-new-best-mini-skid-market-107719/

Arbor pro probably knows more about these little machines and their options than most...


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I own (and am selling if you are interested) an SK350.

The SK350 has a universal mount which is better than the proprietary Bobcat mount because every OTHER brand besides Bobcat uses the universal mount which means you have FAR more options for attachments with the universal mount.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

greg, you selling because of the technopost or getting something else?


----------



## Vunya (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info Greg! I found an incredible deal on a demo unit at my local dealership, so I've already got that one on hold. Now I just need to finilize what a need for attachments.

The auger attachment is available for rent quite cheap, so I wont worry about that, and the bulk of the other work will be with the bucket, but there are a couple attachments I'm thinking may be worth it to buy:

Angle broom: I hope to rent this machine out during the winter to a snow removal company, and I pretty much need a broom and/or plow to make this possible. How good is the SK350 at starting in cold weather? Up here it often gets -25 celcius (-13 F) and colder. If kept in a heated shop and left idling on the trailer should it work fine in temperatures that cold?

A grading attachment: Does anyone have any experience with any of the attachments for grading topsoil? does the bucket in float mode work fine, or does the carry-all leveler work like a charm, or would I need something more expensive like a tiller or soil cultivator? Worth the money for residential final grades? What are your guys' thoughts.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

if you need to do final grading, GET the carry all/leveler it is the cats ass


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Only used it once since we started using helical piles and that was for grading/site work.

I don't need it anymore.


----------

